

Wikileaks gets DNS hosting from the company wrongly accused of shutting them off - MPSimmons
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2010/12/easydns-to-host-wikileaks/

======
jacquesm
Super response.

I've known Mark from long ago in Toronto and he's pretty solid.

~~~
MPSimmons
That's awesome. They provide good service. I'd like to meet him sometime.

